# Question for the creative people.



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

With all of the knitters, crocheters, quilters and seamstresses, I wonder has any of you made your selves something like a Kindle Kozy?

I know some of you have made covers but what about a pouch like Kindle sweater thing?  I have no idea what I am talking about.

I'm just curious.  No I don't want to play dress up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> With all of the knitters, crocheters, quilters and seamstresses, I wonder has any of you made your selves something like a Kindle Kozy?
> 
> I know some of you have made covers but what about a pouch like Kindle sweater thing? I have no idea what I am talking about.
> 
> I'm just curious. No I don't want to play dress up.


"It" would love a nice comfy sweater, I'm sure.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Maybe someone can come up with a sexy negligee for "It?"


----------



## Pencepon (Nov 14, 2008)

Funny you should bring this up, because although I am a very beginning knitter, I've been contemplating this very thing! On Saturdays I ride along with a friend to many, many yard sales, and it's just about the only time I'm without my Kindle because I don't like to leave it in the car when we're in unknown territory, plus the car gets pretty hot here, even in autumn. But I need to have my hands free so I don't want to carry anything. I was thinking of a felted pouch with a cross-over shoulder strap.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

A Kindle shoulder holster? Cool.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Libby Cone (indie author and knitter) posted on the Amazon board that she made this bag for a friend's Kindle and it worked great.

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/1177AD.html

L


----------



## Eilene (Oct 29, 2008)

I have been knitting for 7 years and while I think a pouch would be cool, I still like the idea of a cover better. I like that you can just flip it open & with a pouch, you have to take it out to read it.


----------



## Pencepon (Nov 14, 2008)

The pouch would definitely be in addition to the cover, not instead. Usually I carry my Kindle in my (huge) purse, always in its cover. But during the yard sale sessions I don't have a purse (fanny pack - spares my spine, climbing in and out of a van all morning). Since I haven't wanted to leave my Kindle in the van, I have been leaving it at home, and there have been times when I've been sitting around waiting with nothing to read - very hard for me to tolerate!

Leslie, thanks for the pattern link. That's pretty close to what I have in mind - maybe without the closing tab. Or maybe something that could slide onto my fanny pack strap, keeping everything around my waist. Really, Vampyre's "Kindle holster" concept would be just about right!


----------

